# The fun TOTB thread



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Right lets forget about all the old politics. How's about we all use this thread in a positive way. No matter how we look at it, or try to ignore it, TOTB2 is a BIG event. Like someone said on another thread/BB Hotels 20 miles around Elvington are filling up already  . OK not every Hotel will have TOTB competitiors, spectators etc., in them but I reckon a large percentage are. Plus SKY TV is involved which is pretty cool.

It's brilliant that the 1/4 mile is being ran this year as this is the Drag benchmark.

Shame the top speed isn't on the longer runway but such is life I suppose. Would have been nice though as it did take Ronnie just over 1.25 miles last year to get flat out but hey, thats life.

And the handling track. I've offered Chris Mann backhanders to get a plan of the track layout but he's having none of it  .

It's good to see the EVO and Cossie guys showing what they can do and if they have more than one fast car it's going to be a tough out their. Don't know about the Supra guys, they are keeping all quiet  .

Saying that the RST guys had a good show last year and they have upped their game as well. I know they aren't in the 4X4 catergory but they have some good equipment.

And all the others out their as well. I had a chat with Simon(co organiser with Chris) the other month and he was try to get a Lamborghini or two down their as well. I believe the GT2 guy is coming again as well.

Plus I have had a chat with Alexis and I believe JapUKmeets are entering a few cars that are interesting. Like a Civic Type R Turbo etc., Good stuff.

Well I'm looking forwards to seeing the list of GTR entrants and I hope we can all have a good chat on here. I know we usually play as individuals but we should pull together in the 'Spirit of the Skyline' towards making us a success at TOTB. 

I am sure every single Skyline owner is behind all people entering and I reckon a lot will actually be their supporting us. Irrespective of chosen tuner or whatever Skyline entrants have massive support in the background which is brilliant.

No matter how much someone has put into their Skyline, be it time or money, lets go do the business and keep this marque as the one to aspire to. 

Just cut and paste as I can't remember who's doing what with who:


Andy Barnes - ????

Gary Passingham - ????

Glen Horncastle - 200+Club

Ronnie - Defending Champ

MikeR33 - 200+Club(I think)

Keith - ????

Talat - ????

Rod Bell - get that old nail of a JUN car out  

etc., etc., etc.,

I do realise qualifying may have to be ran but still cut and paste your names in as even people who may not qualify, for wahtever reasons, deserve a big shout/respect.

Glen


----------



## wendle (Apr 4, 2002)

At last a lets all get on like friends thread. Read a post by tigger the other day talking about the good old days(12 months ago) and how everyone was mates. As it has been said before lets show a united front no matter who tuned, cleaned, stickered your car.

I am never likey to be in a position to compete in an event like TOTB by have the utmost respect to EVERYONE who goes for it.

Lets be buddies and forget anything said from the past and and think twice before launching a broadside slandering attack.

share the love  

dave h


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

As long as a Skyline wins I will be happy!
I think there are some quick RX7's as well, atleast 2 or 3, could be an interesting entry!


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

yeah completely agree with that wendle just stop bloody argueing and enjoy what all the cars where built to do

lee


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Don't forget ur little brothers the 200sx clan  
I don't know how competetive were really going to be, but there should be some fun cars there, a newly built S14a thats already 465BHP, and will be circa 500 by then I imagine, and a coupla 450BHP S13's (not bad for a 1.8  ) and I'm not sure what the deal is with Richies 550BHP S13.. 
It should be a fantastic day, and I may be there to represent the boys on the handling circuit, although I'll be damned if I know how to stop those infernal back wheels from spinning 

Anyway, that's aside from the point of this thread.. Every1 wants to do well, but don't take things to seriously, just enjoy


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Go the Skylines


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

We should have more big power supra's this year, and the existing ones from last year haven't been sleeping all year either 

Don't know how many though, Christian with the black HKS Twin Supra has just broke his collar bone so don't know if he'll be there. There's also Calders supra which nobody knows if it will be there, and a couple of others who are getting messed about with regard to mapping and they may not even be ready in time.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Good Thread Gren-san.

I think it is nice to be associated with the skyline forum, and tell people about it all the time, then sometimes I read the same old rubbish, and wonder why I just told someone to come here !!

This thread reminds me of all thats good about this place.

I cant really add to what Glens said, other than to say GOOOOOOOO SKYLINES !!! yay !!

James.

I cant wait.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Good call Glen ... this thread is just like one living eternal group-hug. I second Jasons comments ... Go Skyline! (but fair play to everyone else  ) Especially the RX-7 boys, got a soft spot for the ol' FD's 

Dan


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Just on another note (Slight thread hijack) Glen are you on the 200+Club stand at JAE?

BTW i am bringing a rocket powered Mondeo to TOTB2...  Road legal... Honest....


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Should be very interesting with some European cars (i.e. GT2, Diablo).


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Sorry ZX*

just seen this. 

Nope won't be going to JAE.

Have fun though.

See Ya.

Glen


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Well*

is it time for this thread to have a kickstart or what.

Glen


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Well*



TOKYO said:


> *is it time for this thread to have a kickstart or what.
> 
> Glen *


Is that your latest weapon then ??

A kickstart !!!!! hehehehe

    

J...................:smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Cheeky Git*

Well the team players are in and the game is go :smokin: .

Glen


----------



## 666 SKY (Mar 1, 2002)

*dont be unkind*

I think my clio might have a chance this year ?

it go's quite well and i have put so 13"s on for traction, wish me luck boys and girls 

David Stroudin

no likes me i dont care


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: dont be unkind*



666 SKY said:


> *no likes me i dont care  *


Thats because you try to choke your passengers !!!!!     

J............


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*I like you Dave*

 

Bladeride, woo hoo, careful how you say that   

Glen


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Dave,
You should run away now !!


----------



## rsbob (Jul 3, 2003)

*the fun totb thread*

yayai
what a load off shyte
rs boys are ready
a united front dont make me laugh
skyline drivers more like backstabber drivers


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*rsbob*

Thanks for the input  . 

Glen


----------



## volvo fl10 (Jun 7, 2003)

AINT THAT THE WAY

just when i find how to increase the power by between 10-18%on the wifes suzuki wagon r, by leaving the aircon off,ive just been told im to late to enter TOTB    
simon v


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

GO SKYLINES..RA..RA..RA!!


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Skylines own all  



> GO SKYLINES..RA..RA..RA!!


But don't get ahead of yourself, seen the TOTB2 entrants list on the official site? Those 750bhp RX7(s) and 650bhp Vettes should heaten things up. Vettes don't need massive power to run 10s, and are very good at cornering as stock and with modifications. It is a shame there is no forum on the Corvette club


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

LSR said:


> *Those 750bhp RX7(s) and 650bhp Vettes should heaten things up. Vettes don't need massive power to run 10s, and are very good at cornering as stock and with modifications.*


Lets see them RWD UK 'vettes put in 10's on 'E' marked Street tyres... 

I've never ever heard anyone say a 'vette corners good either, other than americans obviously. 

Good luck to them though, I know they do give some maaahhooosive power 

[JOKING] rsbob: The rs boys are ready with what? High insurance premiums? outdated chassis dynamics? subwoofers and baseball caps?    Love 'em really, but I'd be very surprised to see a 'cossa winning either of the three disciplines, I'm sure they'll give it a damn good crack though  [/JOKING]


Dan


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

dan0h said:


> *Lets see them RWD UK 'vettes put in 10's on 'E' marked Street tyres... *


Ah but it's DOT or 'E' marked. There are plenty of DOT marked drag radials that I certainly wouldn't want to use on the street, but should be quite grippy on Elvington's concrete! Will be interesting!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Of course ... fair point Thorin .... I'll be getting my coat then


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

> Vettes don't need massive power to run 10s


 Why not, are they quite light or is it the lack of turbo lag that helps them?


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

*Handling*

Vettes handle well. They have done well in Le Mans in their class, and the age old stereotype that American cars can't handle is getting old and inaccurate. It is the fault of the owners who only care about the 1/4 mile. Yes there was a time when American cars couldn't handle, but now they can (Vette in particular). Granted, the Vette has some tech behind the chassis - active handling; magnetic selective ride control, but not as many tech credentials as the R34 GT-R, however, there is act. Leaf springs are also good stuff, as F1 teams have got good results from them. Vettes have outhandled 911 Turbos and GT2s on a track and vice versa (factors not being constant effects this, and variables were sometimes optimum and sometimes not), so it shows the 'Vette has more intention than to just go straight and can handle, even with poor weather and driver. Major mags here and stateside don't complain about the handling. The 'Vette does well at the Nurburgring, alongside 360s, 456s, 575s and the usual 911s.

*Tech in general* 

-The next Vette (C6) will be high tech, take it from me.
You can't say a car is not high tech, yes the Vette may have a 50 year old engine that is continously refined and is pushrod-based, but the V configuration, which engineering-orientated companies use such as BMW is very old, so you can say that BMWs are not high-tech.

The LS6 pushrod engine has:

A Pushrod OHV motor can be and today often is just as technologically advanced a Variable valve timing DOHC small displacement turbo motor. Why do I say that? 

1.) OHV, DOHC, Turbos, Superchargers etc all are technologies that have been around since the 1920s. 

2.) Manufacturers choose a configuration based on design and purpose. 

3.) Technological advancement is measured on total execution. 

Case in point, Z06 vs. BMW M5. Both have V8s that make at or around 400 hp. BMW uses a DOHC 4.9 Liter V8. The Chevy uses a 5.7 Liter pushrod V8. At first glance one would think the Bimmer motor to be more “technologically advanced”, but is that so? 

The Chevy motor makes more Horse Power and Torque. 

The Chevy motor gets better Fuel Economy (19/28 vs. 13/21) (Largely a function of weight, but also because the LS6 is more efficient) 

The Chevy motor has better emissions (ULEV vs. the BMW LEV) 

The Chevy motor is dimensionally smaller 

The Chevy motor is cheaper (you can buy one at the parts counter for $6K) 

The Chevy motor is lighter (Check the Shipping weight)

Good bhp and torque with no f/i.

The Chevy motor has fewer moving parts. 

Ti material exhaust. Not very restrictive.

The Chevy motor contributes to a better Cg. (Shorter deck height from a tighter OHV package lowers the Cg) 

The Chevy motor does a better job using less expensive parts, and the next Z(06) will have more expensive parts as American carmakers are criticised for poor components.

There is also the handling technology, and:

DIC

Th next Z will feature an innovative lighting system for safety and new design trans. Oh, and variable valve/cam timing for once, which Jap cars have. Also fixed headlights for less weight, drag and improved reliability.

*Vettes don't need big power to run 10s* 

Stock Z06 = high 11s 1/4 mile, with average factors - driver, temperature, tires etc. Optimum conditions = mid 11s.

Add: good driver who can handle the power + bolt ons + reprogramming of stock ecu/piggyback/new, reprogrammed ecu+better tires to handle extra power (stock tires are good) = 10s. If not 10s, then a small dry shot of nitrous = 10s for sure.

No turbo lag, yes. Supercharging is an option
Light = Z06 is 100kg or so lighter than R34 GT-R V Spec II. Kerb for kerb.

I have a feeling I am going to get flamed   apologies in advance, to all enthusiasts.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

.

Right thats it, I'm offski, had enough, ta ta  .

Glen


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*And if you haven't got your tickets yet...........*

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12713  :smokin:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

TOKYO said:


> * .
> 
> Right thats it, I'm offski, had enough, ta ta  .
> 
> Glen *


 Just when it started to get really funny, the instigator buggers off......

BTW. LSR you're so funny, you really crack me up


----------



## Project 400 (Sep 20, 2002)

Apologies for interrupting this thread but I just can't resist  

LSR if American cars are so good at handling how is it that my mate gets left for dead by cruddy Mercs down the glorious tiwsty roads near me (Caerphilly)? He drives a hot as$$ Camarro.

Maybe because even after changing all the suspension its still cack when it hits the bends.

And judging by the mods you recommend to hit 10's I suggest you get a real car (yes a skyline) and hit 9s   

Supercharging is an option? No $hit - I believe that avenue is available to most cars not just chevvies?

How about you start a new thread called the 'wonderful world of chevvies' and we can all contribute to rather than clutter up a perfectly good thread? I for one will respond.


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Guys, remember this is the FUN thread, not the lets start slagging other cars off thread 

And as for your mate getting beaten by Merc's, maybe he's just a crap driver? 


Just been looking at the list of entrants on the totb website, there's gonna be some very nice cars there.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Jason*

I only went to bed  .

Glen


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I was still at work, and you were going to bed...... old-timers, eh!!


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Firstly, I appreciate that the Skyline is always the better car - the mix of performance, looks and technology/engineering is ingenius.



> LSR if American cars are so good at handling how is it that my mate gets left for dead by cruddy Mercs down the glorious tiwsty roads near me (Caerphilly)? He drives a hot as$$ Camarro.


Like Thorin said. Or maybe the Merc's suspension was fully modified and the Camaro only had part of the suspension modified? All of the chassis should be modified to harness the power.



> Maybe because even after changing all the suspension its still cack when it hits the bends.


He or she probably can't handle the car, or the car is just too powerful and drag-orientated to even handle at all.



> And judging by the mods you recommend to hit 10's I suggest you get a real car (yes a skyline) and hit 9s


If I had a chance of getting a Z06 or a R34 GT-R, then I'd get the R34 GT-R anyday of the week. I like Jap and European cars most, and I will always pick them over American cars, but I don't like the new batch of Jap cars (Evo 8 - poor styling, 350Z - too much weight, STi 8 - Evo is easier to tune - this is subjective), and I am not very interested in the next GT-R for two reasons:

1) Won't be called Skyline
2) Won't be an Inline 6
3) Refer to 1) 

The next Supra, if the rumours ever materialse, will suck even more as it will be a V6 N/A. I have a feeling someone is going to tell me the V6 is a good configuration.


----------



## Andy T (Aug 31, 2002)

Vettes?

I think it's the old confusion between "grip" and "handling" again.

In my (admittedly limited) experience of Vettes, they have plenty of the former, and not much of the latter....

Face it guys, the Skylines are bigger favourites than Lisa was to be booted out of BB4. (*Gordie Accent* Who wins TOTB2? You decide...)

As per the Starship Troopers tag line,

"Victory is our only option."


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

LSR said:


> *The next Supra, if the rumours ever materialse, will suck even more as it will be a V6 N/A. I have a feeling someone is going to tell me the V6 is a good configuration. *


The 4.3 V8 (or a derivative of it) from the Lexus SC430 would be a more likely option.


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Gren saN ET ALL*

WHO GIVES A **** ABOUT CHEVIES? They are all driven by chubber red necks
This is about going away from home having a blast and chasing jack n danny.
what will be fun is chasing all the northern smoot in york on the saturday night. are you all up for this?
Me and jackson are staying in the town centre n have hotel.
why don't we all arrange to meet up n have a blast in town, however old you maybe!
york is a breeding ground for hot smoot n once they know the GTR boys are in town you will be beating em off with a 5hitty stick.

come on boys let's make it a good one n one to remember and then worry about the cars!

GO FAT EARLY!!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Not all chevies are bad

That Chevy Chase cracks me up !!!!!!!!!  

And there are quite a few nice powerboats with chevvie lumps in, or derivatives thereof !!

And you cant beat the rumble of a well tuned V8, with a bit of sauce.

As we all know the fastest accelerating piston engined cars rely on big.....old......american muscle, so the vettes do have a lot of performance, and they handle well, well, about as well as a top fueller anyways !! Great handling.............in a straight line, but aim for something soft if it starts getting twitchy !!!!!!! hehehe

As for RSBob, and the fourd bangers/ I think its wonderful to see the bulldog spirit alive and well, as we all love an underdog. And lets face it, they all talk alot of BULL, the cossie is definately a DOG, and most of the owners have been UNDER them reattatching that which fel off causing them to stop in the first place !!!!!!    

As for the rest.................the viper boys (and girl) will be going for fastest american, and hopefully will all beat the Transit !!

The supras are nice cars, a bit old, and dated, and rather unfashionable, and soft, and a bit "Tom Selleck", and rather "High Karate", and smack a bit of Happy Days in the eighties, a sort of cross between the General Lee, KITT, The Lovebug and Peter Perfects car in the Wacky Races. with furry dice. and a magic tree. and one of those "anti static" strips so beloved of caravanning volvos !!!!!!

The evo crew are gonna be an impressive sight. Definately the team to watch........................usually in the pit area !!!!!  where I believe they are going to be supported by 3 WRC Type service vans, hopefully stuffed full with enough diffs, and other spares to ensure that everyone gets at least TWO runs !!!!!!! Has anyone told them that points are from all three disciplines, so having a car with gearing that stops it from doing much more than 175 isnt exactly the best of beginnings !!!

I assume that Guy and the rest of the Bavarian Contingent will know when to turn off their conference calls, and in car faxes, when the time comes. Do Porkers come with fridges or hot cupboards now?? as I know Guy and that like a nice hot potato or a cold drink !! And does he trust anyone enough to let them hold his wallet while he's racing, to help with his bhp/ton ratio??   

Do we know if the TVR club are going, and if so has anyone prebooked with the AA/RAC so that the owners can get home allright????? I believe they operate a similar scheme to the coatsguard, where you tell them where your journey is going from and to, and if you dont arrive then they can trace along your route and find you. I could have it wrong, but it was just something I was reading in the new Tuscan Drivers Manual !!! lol

Well...........thats me about done for the evening !!!!!!!!!

Seeya

James....................:smokin:


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

bladerider said:


> *The supras are nice cars, a bit old, and dated, and rather unfashionable, and soft, and a bit "Tom Selleck", and rather "High Karate", and smack a bit of Happy Days in the eighties, a sort of cross between the General Lee, KITT, The Lovebug and Peter Perfects car in the Wacky Races. with furry dice. and a magic tree. and one of those "anti static" strips so beloved of caravanning volvos !!!!!!*


LOL you'll get Glen started now, he'll start acusing us of wearing pink spandex again 

Don't make me slap you.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=35&article_id=2797&page_number=1 - runs 8s on 100 or slightly more point octane, street-legal tyres (or tires?), loadsa chassis - brakes and suspension - mods. Check lingenfelter.com

I see that TOTB2 is having its psychological side-effect on Glen and bladerider, as we are getting a full preview analysis with offence to other marques from both of them.    And the treatment? For TOTB2 to happen ASAP.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

So a rear wheel drive car, weighing almost 1600kg, and having 650bhp can run 8 second quarters??

Does Mario know??

Why did he spend all that money, when he could have bought this for £70,000 had an interior, aircon, and some other bits, and saved himself a fortune.

I must say I am very impressed.

Anyone know what the stats are for a McLaren F1...............kerb weight, power and 1/4 mile time are??

Cheers,

James.

PS, This is the fun thread, so I allowed to point out others short comings


----------



## ColinR (Feb 2, 2003)

F1 

1140 kg / 2513 lbs 

Power 467.6 kw / 627.1 bhp @ 7400 rpm 

Torque 649.4 nm / 479.0 ft lbs @ 5600 rpm 

0 - ¼ mile 11.6 seconds 

Lateral Acceleration 0.86g 

0 - 60 mph 3.2 seconds


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks Colin.

Shame it hasnt got a Lingenfeltter sticker, with a kerb weight like that it would be good for 6sec 1/4's.......!!!!!!     

J................:smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*This is the spirit*

keep it comin  .

Nice write up James  .

Thorin, you know why they don't sell many aerotops in this country? Because a lot of drivers keep losing their mullet style wigs and stick-on chest hair  . Sorry mate, couldn't resist  .

LSR, 17years old, and already winding us up, cheeky  .

Glen


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Tee Hee*

James,

Great post!

You were spot on about me though:

1. Yes, I am taking an in-car fridge/food warmer.

2. No, you ain't holding my wallet........

Best wishes

Guy


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: This is the spirit*



TOKYO said:


> *LSR, 17years old, and already winding us up, cheeky *


 Glen, 47 years old, ought to know better, codger


----------



## Andy T (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: This is the spirit*



TOKYO said:


> *Thorin, you know why they don't sell many aerotops in this country? Because a lot of drivers keep losing their mullet style wigs and stick-on chest hair  . Sorry mate, couldn't resist  .
> 
> *


Funny, I thought it was so a freak gust of wind didn't choke them with their medalion?

Or maybe it's to keep the smell of Brut inside the cabin... 

Andy.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Jason*

I ain't 47    .

Andy thats just downright wicked   , but good   .

Glen


----------



## Andy T (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Jason*



TOKYO said:


> *
> 
> Andy thats just downright wicked   , but good   .
> 
> *


Splash it all over...  

And before anyone asks, I'm 28 and my Dad told me about the adverts...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Another Brut ad*

Fly like a butterfly, sting like a bee, the great smell of Brut, and the punch of Ali  . As done by the great man himself.

Glen


----------



## Jez (Oct 8, 2001)

Smootster,

We are booked into your hotel  

Look forward to a night on the town, lets just hope there is no Spearmint Rhino there :smokin: 

Jez


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*top man jez*

n see you there. 
can you pm me yr number mate as I had me phone nicked by some pikies the other week in town.
we can meet on the way as gay boy is driving up so we can compare the 2530s against the big single!
nice. 
If there is a spearmints there then we will all fall in love with a girl called olga from odessa.

Glen are you being old n ****ed n not coming out for beers with us? or chilling out in yr 5 star motel with champers in the jacuzzi? 

come on get your thumbs out n on the dancefloor!!

nlw


----------



## Martin F (Nov 20, 2002)

bladerider said:


> *
> The supras are nice cars, a bit old, and dated, and rather unfashionable, and soft, and a bit "Tom Selleck", and rather "High Karate", and smack a bit of Happy Days in the eighties, a sort of cross between the General Lee, KITT, The Lovebug and Peter Perfects car in the Wacky Races. with furry dice. and a magic tree. and one of those "anti static" strips so beloved of caravanning volvos !!!!!!
> 
> *


Bit old and dated, just like them there R32's


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*class martin*

n bladerider what are you on about dude!
Glen's car is nearly as old as him but it has a lot more grunt and TOP end power!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

GOD!! I did not know Glen was that OLD  

Best regards Alan


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha*

Sod off  .

Nick, am gonna be kickin back at the Hotel on Sat night. Plus I've got me missus with me so no chance of getting out  .

Glen


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Wonders never cease to amaze, Alan  Glen can confirm that  I thought Glen had an R34? He must have some old Mustang  No wonder he goes to sleep when we are working 



> Nick, am gonna be kickin back at the Hotel on Sat night. Plus I've got me missus with me so no chance of getting out .


Your signature should be/say it is all about arrivin' and not departin'!


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: the fun totb thread*



rsbob said:


> *yayai
> what a load off shyte
> rs boys are ready
> a united front dont make me laugh
> skyline drivers more like backstabber drivers *




LOL who is this guy ............pmsl. sorry chaps and you think i'm bad ..lol


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

An rs fan? Who's only way of getting any offensive on the opposition for this event is talk, not walk (well "those cars" can only walk anyway!).


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

LOFL 


Glen 

you need to get a few more smiles on this bb


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Isn't that Cem's responsibility?


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

LSR said:


> *Isn't that Cem's responsibility?  *


Yes, but I think Marco was generalising   .

Glen


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Marco polo said:


> *you need to get a few more smiles on this bb *


 Glen always makes me smile


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

> Glen always makes me smile


Must be because he is bordering INsanity!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*lol*

Martin F

Nice post mate, must have taken several supra owners quite some time to think of something that incisive, and cutting !! Lest we forget what automotive delacacy had the supra badge on its beautiful rear in 1990   

Smoots

Im talkin about biggin up TEAM Skyline, and dissin all dem uders. Besides, you are no longer worthy CIF Boy !! Your leaving the fold to work with hamster jam  

Glen

You cant be bordering insanity yet mate, cos that means insanity is just down the road from me !!!!!!!!!

Guy

You sure I cant hold your wallet?? How about just a sniff?? PLEeeeeeeeeassseee??   Okay, you talked me into it, I'll just have to come along for a ride in the UBERbeetle instead then !!!  


WWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!

I cant wait !!! 
  

J.....................


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

> insanity is just down the road from me !!!!!!!!!


It sure is!!! But I can offer moral support


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*RIGHT*

I'M DETERMINED TO MAKE THIS THREAD WORK IF IT KILLS ME    .

Also I remember someone asking about car specs for TOTB but can't find the thread.

Well mine and Ronnies are finished and ready to go so here are brief specs for anyone interested:


Ronnie

2.7 Trust Kit
T78
HKS Hiper
Upgraded Intercooler and pipe kit
Holinger 6 Speed Sequential
720cc Injectors with upgraded fuel rail and uprated single fuel pump in tank
Trust Sump
Standars coils etc.,
Full NISMO R Tune suspension inc Links etc.,(boy oh boy did we have fun getting that back from Japan  )
HKS F Con V Pro
EVC
AP Brakes
Upgraded radiator and water pump 
Carbon bonnet for cooling
Standard Diffs/Drive Shafts/Prop

Basically Ronnies car is the same spec as last year, as mentioned in Jap Performance, with the addition of the suspension(as his standard stuff was well knackered) and F Con V Pro. It is still running in totally standard trim complete with aircon.


Me

Trust Pistons
Toemi Rods
Upgraded crank
Trust TD06's
Trust Exhaust
720cc Injectors with upgraded fuel rail and uprated single fuel pump in tank
Upgraded Intercooler and hard pipe kit
Standard coils etc.,
Zeal Coil Over Suspension
HKS F Con V Pro
EVC
R33 Brakes
Upgraded radiator and water pump
Standard Diffs/Drive Shafts/Prop

Mine is the same as Ronnies re the standard trim spec. My car was purchased as a Jap Import and has been totally checked over/fettled by Abbeys. 

Both cars are everyday useable cars and run on pump Super Unleaded. We can drive them anywhere in full comfort and with a car full of people. We set out to keep our cars useable and have achieved this.

Well basically thats me and Ronnie. Two punters/privateers going for it at TOTB2. We really hope we can do the business again this year and not let the side down and ensure people know who's car marque is the boss :smokin: .

And to be honest there is going to be some brilliant cars their and a lot of people who have put a lot of time, money and effort into getting them their for the single pleasure of running them and wanting to do well/win. Lets appreciate what everyone is doing, hope there is no serious damage done to anyones car, and aboveall have a real good blast. 

See you's all Sunday.

Bye for now.

Glen

ps.now I really am skint


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Damn forgot*

I have a standard 5 speedbox. And a Sparco seat which I've only got because it keeps my change from falling out of my pockets when I accelerate  .

Oh my mind is going, and, me and Ron have HKS Triple Plate Clutches.

I think thats it  .

Glen


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

> I'M DETERMINED TO MAKE THIS THREAD WORK IF IT KILLS ME


This thread is supposed to work?   

I think this thread needs some ground rules


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*I'M DETERMINED TO MAKE THIS THREAD WORK*

Here is the spec list for Project .Z'

Glen hope this helps your thread,it will give everyone something to read for the next few minutes 

Running 2590cc
HKS Steel Crankshaft
Carillo Conrods
Jun Conrod Bolts
Jun Race Head Bolt Set
F1 Black Metal Bearings
HKS Race Piston/Race Gudgeon Pin Set
HKS Race Spec Step 2 Head
Combustion Room Processing and Capacity to Adjust
Block and Head Balancing Plane Research 
Block Shake-Out 
Tomie Phosphorus Bronze Valve Guide
Tomei Beryllium Valve Seats
Jun Inlet Valves,Springs and Titanium Buckets
HKS 296 X 11.8mm (IN EX)
HKS Vernier Wheels
Strengthening Timing Belt
Head and Block Wire Ringed.
HKS 1.8mm Gasket
The Compressed Ratio 8.65
Engine Dynamic Full Balance
Nismo Strengthening Engine Mount 
Re-Shaped Chambers Running 50mm Throttle Bodies
Greddy Plenum
Tomie Fuel Rail
1000cc Bosch Injectors
Bosch Adjustable Fuel Regulator 
HKS 12mm Fuel Lines
HKS Fuel Catch Tank and Swirl Pot
X4 Bosch Fuel Pumps
5 Wire Lambda/Knock Analyser
Kasama Performance Equipment Dual-SBC Map Analyzer
HKS Oil Pump
N1 Water Pump
Trust Sump Extension 
HKS Race Oil Cooler
HKS GT2835's
HKS Stainless Steel Isometric Exhaust Manifold 
Trust Dump Valve
HKS Twin Power Ignition Amplifier
HKS FconV Pro 2 (32 bits)
HKS Evc Pro Boost Controller 
HKS Turbo Timer
Trust Twin Entry 3 Layer Intercooler
HKS Intake Piping 
HKS Intercooler Piping
Sugita Radiator Works Brass Radiator
Cusco Oil Catch Tank
HKS Triple Plate Clutch
Nismo 5/8" Clutch Slave Cylinder
OS Giken Long Clutch Fork
OS Giken Heavy Duty Clutch Pivot
Nismo Stainless Mesh Clutch Hose 
ABS Less
Nismo Door Mirrors
Nismo Strut Brace Front
Nismo Strut Brace Rear
GReedy Boost,Fuel Pressure,Oil Pressure,Oil Temperature, 
Water Temperature,X2 EGT,AFR,Gauge's
120mm Pro-Comp Revcounter
X 2 Front Pipe Original and Muffler HKS Racing Reforming
Tomie Line Lock
HKS Rollcage
Veilside FRP Bootlid
Ab-Flug Front Bumper
Nismo Clear Front Indicators
R33 Wheel Rims/Nitto 555 Tyres 275/40-17
R33 Brembo Calipers Front and Rear
N1 Discs Front and Rear
Ferodo DS3000's Front and Rear
Nismo Stainless Mesh Brake Hoses
Bilstein Suspension (F8K and R4K)
Cusco Pyro Tension Rods
Cusco Adjustable Top Suspension Arms
Nismo Diff and Suspension Location and Bush Upgrade Kit
Cusco Front and Rear LSD One Way Type RS
HKS 6 Speed Dog Box
Gear Ratio Set 2.701 1.904 1.343 1 0.832 0.734 
Bride Full Bucket Seat
Suicide Aluminium Seat Rail
Steering Wheel Quick Adapter

All Systems Checked !Car Serviced! Road Tested! By Rod Bell
the car is set up to run at 2 bar with a rev limit set at 9500 revs
Ready for TEN OF THE BEST :smokin:


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

One word: damn!  

That spec justifies your signature. 

I take it the Ten of The Best will be all skylines  (i.e. best ten cars are skylines  )


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Project 'Z' Website

Click on the link above for some photos

Keith:smokin:


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

hi marco , rsbob is a ***** thats all


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Keith*

I made myself a coffee before I started reading your spec    .

Jeez, I feel inferior  .

Looks well sweet Keith :smokin: 

See you Sat night  .

Glen


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

If you are lucky Glen you might even get a drink form a Scotsman 

Keith:smokin:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

keith said:


> *If you are lucky Glen you might even get a drink form a Scotsman
> 
> Keith:smokin: *


Drink from a Scotsman, I'll have one too then please, that'll be one to savour.....! I'll bring my camera 

Guy


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

*Jese!*

crikey keith thats a fair old spec sheet!!!!

one comment i would like to add is that it would be great to see all the clubs/groups pull together and put on a top spectacle,as im sure we all hope they will. i was very impressed at the RS qualifying day when all the cossy guys helped each other out, particularly after i had seen some serious bitching last year between them! lol

also would like to ask all competitors to at least have a wash and brush up!! 
 
a lovely young female presenter will be interviewing people throughout the day, with a film crew, and will be looking for info on technical specs etc for the video.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Guy said:


> *Drink from a Scotsman, I'll have one too then please, that'll be one to savour.....! I'll bring my camera
> 
> Guy *


Not a problem Guy the drinks are on me.

thank God there is only a few of us booked into our hotel 


Keith


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Jese!*



chris200+ said:


> *a lovely young female presenter will be interviewing people throughout the day, with a film crew, and will be looking for info on technical specs etc for the video. *


I believe I could help you there !!

Its got Ffwd, Rew, Play, quick play, record, instant record, one touch instant record, 16event timer with repeat function, advanced edc, Link plus with smart software, it Lp/sp and takes upto 8hours, it has super rewind, supertext, and is finished the same smart colour as the telly..............Glen knows!!

  

Does that help Chris??   



TOKYO said:


> *I'M DETERMINED TO MAKE THIS THREAD WORK IF IT KILLS ME *


BANG !!!!!    

hehehe

Good luck fella, and Ron, and Keith and all the others.

J................ 

PS Keith, I think I watched someone talking about your car on tv the other night mate. I believe the quote was something like "sitting on 268000 moving parts built by the lowest bidder" but I could have been mistaken !!!!!!!! 

pmsl


----------



## Waqas (Aug 19, 2002)

Nice thread Glen, all you guys have awesome specs.  

Does anyone know how detailed the TV coverage will be on Sky and whether the entire event will be live?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Waqas,

I doubt it will be live mate, thats a whole day of programme!!

Check on the sky guide if you know what channels covering it, in a couple of days the tv guide will have the appropriate list.

BTW my spec is phenomenal too !! I was thinking of upgrading to dvd-r but havent got the funds at the moment!! pmsl    

J.............:smokin:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Them Spec sheets are awesome 

Can someone post the Sky details so I can get someone to set the video whilst I'm in attendance


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

*sky TV*

Sky sports are not covering it directly live, but will be showing a 40 min prog produced and compiled directly from our Trackday plus footage being shot on the day. i will post up the date /details later, but its likely to be october for transmission. 
cameras will be on located handling, top speed finish, drag, plus interview crews in pitlanes, and incar footage on all the top cars.
rgds
chris


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Will it be on Sky One? It better be, that is the only Sky channel I have


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

thatll teach you to be on what was westminster cable then !!hehehe    

of course, i could always replace your whole buildings system to a satellite based one !!

lol


----------



## Jez (Oct 8, 2001)

*That's a long list ....*

Awesome specs on all 3 cars :smokin: 

I'm looking forward to watching the big cars run as much as running myself.

I know my car isn't gonna compete with the likes of Keith, Ronnie, Glen etc but here's the spec anyway :

Apexi GT-Spec Exhaust
Apexi AX75F82 P25 Single Turbo
Apexi AX75F82 Front pipe (lagged)
Apexi AX75F82 Induction kit
Apexi AX75F82 SUS manifold
Apexi Racing external wastegate with dump pipe
Apexi PowerFC
Apexi PowerFC Boost Control Kit
Apexi PowerFC Commander
Apexi GT-Spec Intercooler
Apexi adjustable Cam Pulleys
Apexi Fuel Pump
NGK Racing plugs
80mm De-cat pipe
SARD 700cc injectors
Z32 AFM's
HKS 1.2mm Head Gasket
HKS Hard pipe kit
NISMO adjustable fuel regulator
Mocal 19 row Oil Cooler
Ogura Racing Twin plate clutch with damper
Ogura Racing Light flywheel
TRUST Dow Max Springs
AP Racing 6 Pot brakes
Volk TE37 Wheels
Dunlop DJ01 Tyres
N1 Bumper Vents
Ganador Mirrors

Standard internals, head, cams, gearbox etc
Car runs in full trim including all the air-con, stereo etc on Optimax

Just need to learn how to drive it properly now  

Good luck to all the Skyline boys running, I'll be cheering you all on   

Jez


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Glen*

I love you and want to have your babies.

Chris the way to get everyone together is to go out on the razzle n have a laugh, n drop all the competitive crap until the sunday...when you wake up after being done over by the beer gorilla!! 

Looking forward to sunday huge amounts and seeing what happens!!

NLW


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Errrrrrr Nick*

we've spoke about this before and the answer is still NO. I'm spoken for    . 

But if my situation changes I'll give you a call    .

Nice spec Jez :smokin: .

Glen


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Ditto Jez (Keith, Ronnie, Glen etc), and including Jez but here's the spec:

Apexi Power FC mapped by Rod Bell.
Apexi PFC Commander.
Apexi PFC boost kit.
Apexi Power intake.
Nismo afms.
Nismo fuel pump.
Nismo adj. fuel regulator.
Nismo 555cc injectors.
Nismo long wheel studs and 15mm spacers.
AP Racing single plate clutch.
AP Racing 6 pot brakes.
Ferodo DS2500 pads.
Goodrich brakes hoses.
HKS GT spec IC.
HKS hard pipes.
HKS 2510 turbos running 1.4 bar.
HKS actuators.
HKS oil cooler.
HKS 1.2mm head gasket.
HKS exhaust gaskets.
HKS Dual Drager exhaust.
HKS Hiper D suspension.
Mines front pipe.
Tomei intake gaskets.
Tomei cams.
Cusco master cyclinder bracket.
Greddy adjustables cam pullies.
Blitz iridium plugs.
Abbey cat pipe.
Gtart catch tank.
Vredestein Ultrac normal road tyres...  

Can't wait to see which Skyline wins....


----------



## Jez (Oct 8, 2001)

> Vredestein Ultrac normal road tyres...


Never heard of those  , are they a bit special ?

Jez


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

No Jez, just road tyres... 

I'm hoping it'll rain!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Peter said:


> *I'm hoping it'll rain!  *


I can hear the competition complaining about an unfair advantage in our favour if that happens


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Jez, those tires are a bit special  apparently they have some special patented designs/features.


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

Peter said:


> * I'm hoping it'll rain!  *


Believe me that makes 2 of us, just reading thru the spec's on the other cars running, i was wondering if anyone can bring a transparent tow rope to help me along? 

Only got the basic mods so don't expect miracles on the strip, but i intend to make the most of the handling course   

*Runs outside and starts doing a rain dance*


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Pete*

You forgot the pipe and check rug on your list    .

Glen


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

hahahaha

thats rich !!

pmsl.


----------

